# using sewing machine while in Italy



## Vida

I have recently moved to Italy with my husband and will be here for the next year. I have brought my sewing machine with me so that I can quilt while I am here, and want to know what I need to do in order to keep from damaging it.
I was told that I need to get a "step-up transformer." I am being told that I should get one that covers the watts of my machine. Any help that you can give me will be greatly appreciated.
Vida


----------



## Arturo.c

Vida said:


> I was told that I need to get a "step-up transformer." I am being told that I should get one that covers the watts of my machine. Any help that you can give me will be greatly appreciated.
> Vida


You don't need a "step-up" transformer, but rather a "step-down" transformer that could bring the 220V from any Italian electric socket in your house down to the 120V for American appliances.
The price (and weight) of the transformer will be proportional to the power (watts) that it will be called to handle. Somewhere on your sewing machine there could be a label with the volts and watts. Check that and buy a transformer with at least 20% more watts just tobe on the safe side.

Or better, buy a 2nd hand Italian sewing machine. There are lots of them for sale on websites like this.


----------

